# Baking!! Any baking people??



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Love baking - do u?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Reporting in!

Today I experimented. I had a starter made of 30g fresh yeast, 200ml milk, ~2 tbsp honey and about 150g white bread flour that had been fermenting for a couple of days, no idea what I was going to use it for. I added 2 tbsp olive oil, 85g sugar, 110g plain flour, two eggs and 30g cornmeal, loaded it into a couple of muffin trays and whacked them in the oven at 150°C (for a fan oven, might need to raise to 170-80 otherwise) for 20 minutes. The result is a light textured bun with a sweet and tangy taste, most similar to buttermilk pancakes but not quite the same, so far I can confirm that they work with both vanilla ice cream and good old cheddar cheese (probably not at the same time...).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Since I do most of the cooking at home (my wife still works, I am semi-retired), I bake lots of things. Salmon, Rosemary Potatoes, various casseroles to mention a few, and even a layered cake once in awhile (I substitute apple sauce for the oil for a moister cake and a lighter taste).

Kh ♫


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I suppose it's true. I am someone who is known for having gone off half-baked in the past, but I'm trying to get it under control.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Have got into the 'art' of baking for sometime now - nothing I love more than late night baking, glass of chilled vino and classical musical company - keeps me baking / cooking for hours. Baking cakes, carrot, sponge and jam or chocolate, biscuits - shortbread or ginger spice and cooking stews, soups, chicken and beef dishes (I think my meatloaf would give any USA citizen a smile on their face)! Love experimenting and altering ingredients.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have something of a small kitchen appliances fetish, especially the Breville brand which seems to be to appliances what Apple is to computers. My latest addition is their stand mixer, and this thing can aerate egg whites for an angel food cake in about 30 seconds, a 10 minute and very messy/tiring task with my old hand mixer!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couchie said:


> 10 minute and very messy/tiring task with my old hand mixer!


With an electric hand whisk it should take about a minute, with a traditional balloon whisk it shouldn't take more than five minutes with the right technique, and if you're making a mess you definitely have the wrong technique.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to hate cooking. Taggart did it all. When he came home from a month in hospital in 2002, I had to ask him how to turn the gas stove on. I've learned a bit since then, and now, I *don't mind* cooking.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> With an electric hand whisk it should take about a minute, with a traditional balloon whisk it shouldn't take more than five minutes with the right technique, and if you're making a mess you definitely have the wrong technique.


I love making a mess - mess is fun!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

belfastboy said:


> I love making a mess - mess is fun!


Doktor Crudblud is a professional. For him, that kind of behaviour is unproductive.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Doktor Crudblud is a professional. For him, that kind of behaviour is unproductive.


I'll clean up my act!!..."rolling drums then cymbals"!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Doktor Crudblud is a professional. For him, that kind of behaviour is unproductive.


If by "professional" you mean "doesn't read recipes very thoroughly and often resorts to throwing things together at random while being completely oblivious to his surroundings" then I agree.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> If by "professional" you mean "doesn't read recipes very thoroughly and often resorts to throwing things together at random while being completely oblivious to his surroundings" then I agree.


Jackson Pollock impersonator alert!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I do bake, mainly pizzas. Apart from it being cheaper than buying one, it's also more enjoyable when you can make your own crust and top it with whatever you want.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm blessed with the fact that my small rural community have a communal wood burning bread oven that we run once a week to make bread and other food stuff. I mostly bake the local interpretation of sour dough, a loaf named after the island I live on, try to only use locally grown organic rye and spelt flower, sometimes I supplement my baking routine by making Estonian Black Bread or Reikäleipä (Rye Bread). Once a month we jointly bake a load of Hard Bread, that are typical fro the Nordic countries!

I think that communal baking is very fun, and it connects well to the roots of where You live! 

/ptr


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> With an electric hand whisk it should take about a minute, with a traditional balloon whisk it shouldn't take more than five minutes with the right technique, and if you're making a mess you definitely have the wrong technique.


A minute for a dozen egg whites - ********. Video, please.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couchie said:


> A minute for a dozen egg whites - ********. Video, please.


I'm curious to know what recipe calls for a *dozen* egg whites, I've never come across a cake that needs more than five. Also I don't have a camera, so providing a video would be difficult.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Another experiment, this one yielded possibly the best bread I have ever made. Quantities are from memory, fortunately I have a very good memory.

*Walnut Loaf*

This is a large loaf designed for a 12"x6"x2.5" tin, for smaller tins adjust quantities accordingly or split into smaller loaves. These quantities minus the walnuts will of course make an excellent everyday loaf as well.

15g fresh yeast
650ml warm water
1 tsp clear honey
1 tsp salt
75-100g walnuts, broken in half 
300g plain flour
300g strong white bread flour
350g very strong wholemeal bread flour

In a large bowl, whisk the yeast, water and honey together and add the plain flour to form a very loose batter, making sure to beat out all the lumps of flour. Let sit for one hour.

Add the walnuts and mix, then add the white and wholemeal flours in batches and mix to form a rough dough. Turn out onto a clean work surface and knead thoroughly for 10 mins, then form into a ball. Lightly oil (any cooking oil will do) the bowl and the top of the dough ball, cover with clingfilm and leave to sit until doubled in size. Return the dough to the work surface and knead the residual oil into the dough, otherwise the finished loaf will be full of internal seams and highly impractical for sandwiches and pretty much anything else you would use whole slices of bread for. The dough should be slightly moist and just the tiniest bit sticky. Form the dough into an oblong and place into an oiled loaf tin, brush the top with extra oil, this will give a good finish to the crust.

Heat the oven to 200°C (or 220*). It should not take the dough long to dome over the top of the tin, so by the time the oven is at the correct temperature it will likely be ready to bake. Bake at 200°C for 10 minutes, then turn the heat down to 175°C (or 195*) and bake for another 30 minutes, then turn down the heat to 150°C (or 170*) and bake for a final 10 minutes, this last period will just finish the core of the loaf avoid over-browning the crust. Remove the loaf and test it by tapping the bottom, if it sounds hollow, it is ready. Leave on a rack to cool.

The finished loaf should be crusty on the outside and soft in the middle, with a medium dense crumb and very sturdy slices. If your oven has uneven heat distribution (like mine) the loaf will likely rise more on one side than the other, you can potentially avoid this by turning the loaf 180° after 25 minutes, although here this is a purely cosmetic consideration as the uneven rise does not affect the sturdiness of the loaf. Makes lovely cheese sandwiches!

*For non-fan assisted ovens. Bear in mind these are rough estimates, they should work fine but please remain vigilant!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I love to bake! I like cooking in general but baking is my favorite, partly because there's less guesswork associated in cooking times (I get a lot of unreasonable anxiety that I'm not cooking things like meat long enough). I have a recipe for rose cake cookies that I want to make soon, I just have to find a grocery store that sells rose water!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> I love to bake! I like cooking in general but baking is my favorite, partly because there's less guesswork associated in cooking times (I get a lot of unreasonable anxiety that I'm not cooking things like meat long enough). I have a recipe for rose cake cookies that I want to make soon, I just have to find a grocery store that sells rose water!


Try a chemist! A lot of the "odd" ingredients will be available in pharmacies.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Another experiment, this one yielded possibly the best bread I have ever made. Quantities are from memory, fortunately I have a very good memory.
> 
> *Walnut Loaf*
> 
> ...


Can't seem to manage bread making - tried it...never works out - can't get the kneading right I think...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

belfastboy said:


> Can't seem to manage bread making - tried it...never works out - can't get the kneading right I think...


The trick is to not be gentle. More often than not the goal is to reach a high level of elasticity, to do this you have to really push and stretch the dough gradually but with force. My technique is two-handed; the heel of the right palm pushes out the far-left side of the dough then rolls it back on itself to create a fold and pushes down on the seam, then the left hand does the same to the far-right, it's an easy technique to pick up and after getting the rhythm down it's very easy to do at speed. Unless the dough is too wet* or dry**, a good ten minutes of that action should get a typical yeast dough to the right consistency for a good rise. Eventually, if you stick with it, you'll develop an intuition about these things.

*Simply work in more flour while kneading to fix this.

**This is easy to fix by making a little paste of flour and water (100ml water and 50g flour I find to be an optimal mix, any more and you may end up making it too wet) and kneading it in to the dough.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

belfastboy said:


> Can't seem to manage bread making - tried it...never works out - can't get the kneading right I think...


No need to be sheepish even coming from where you do. 

(Malone from Irish: Maigh Lón meaning "plain of lambs")


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always been useless at rubbing in fat to flour to make pastry. I once had a book for Awful Cooks that helped you to avoid or rectify mistakes. It advised you to let your rubbish pastry 'relax' in the fridge for half an hour. But even a course of psychotherapy wouldn't have saved mine!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Taggart said:


> No need to be sheepish even coming from where you do.
> 
> (Malone from Irish: Maigh Lón meaning "plain of lambs")


Its the wheaten Bread I've tried....more like rock cake...only good for throwing at the peelers.....(JOKE)!!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I have always been useless at rubbing in fat to flour to make pastry. I once had a book for Awful Cooks that helped you to avoid or rectify mistakes. It advised you to let your rubbish pastry 'relax' in the fridge for half an hour. But even a course of psychotherapy wouldn't have saved mine!


Try using a pastry blender, they're sturdy, cheap, easy to clean and highly efficient. I have a pretty good technique for rubbing in by hand, but it's honestly not worth the hassle.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I have always been useless at rubbing in fat to flour to make pastry. I once had a book for Awful Cooks that helped you to avoid or rectify mistakes. It advised you to let your rubbish pastry 'relax' in the fridge for half an hour. But even a course of psychotherapy wouldn't have saved mine!


I find this very therapeutic - and sore fingers though! The breadcrumb feeling is nice.....


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I'm curious to know what recipe calls for a *dozen* egg whites, I've never come across a cake that needs more than five. Also I don't have a camera, so providing a video would be difficult.


An angel food cake will typically use a dozen egg whites but here is one calling for 18. They must be beaten until peaks form.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

At home i have a bread making machine it takes like 3 hours to make a loaf of bread.At least the bread i make have no corn syrup in it.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> At home i have a bread making machine it takes like 3 hours to make a loaf of bread.At least the bread i make have no corn syrup in it.


Why would bread have corn syrup in it? Don't tell me it's in shop bought bread over the pond? Urgh!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I do love it but am not very good at it, I'm afraid. Still trying to work out the perfect quiche, souffle and flan.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I bake desserts and stuff! I bake stuff for Christmas, traditional Swedish baked goods. Then in the summer, pies and cakes. 

Made this Rhubarb pie in June, I did most of the work myself, my mom cut up the rhubarbs (to protect my valuable fingers, you know). Swedish recipe, the pie crust is awesome:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks yummy! 

Did you put any ginger in with the rhubarb, Huilu, just out of interest?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> Did you put any ginger in with the rhubarb, Huilu, just out of interest?


Nope, just sugar all round on top of the rhubarbs, a little bit of _vanilla _sugar in the crust. And BUTTER.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday I made pecan pie. Today there is not much of it left.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

I bake a pumpkin pie once a year, does that count? :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *BUTTER*.


Paula Deen. :lol: I could not help it!!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't say I love baking, but I'm pretty close. Most of the bread we eat is made by me. I used to have a bread maker, but I haven't used it much. I've thrown it in the locker a few years ago. It was when I discovered the no knead bread. It's 12-14 h recipe that uses very little yeast. The result is awesome. 
I also have a stand mixer (I love Breville, but this is Cuisinart 5.5). I often use it for kneading. For Christmas and Easter I make a sweet bread with nuts, panettone like, but not identical. It is made with many eggs, but just the egg yolks…
I sometimes make other cakes, depending of what I dream overnight.
If you want any recipes I am glad to share.
Happy baking!


----------



## boarderaholic (Nov 25, 2013)

Boarderaholic reporting in! I am not one to cook meals, but will bake desserts like no other. If I have time, I'm usually in the kitchen mastering the macaron. No, not macaroon, macaron. My success rate for that has been 3/4 so far, so not too shabby. However, with the Christmas season coming up, it's looking like I'm going to be diving into making cupcakes. I bought some chocolate stout last that was unpalatable to drink, so I will probably end up using that to make the cupcakes with instead.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I bake I bake I Bake!!!!!>...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Mmm i like my mum's kitchen...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My wife does the day to day but I handle holidays and company. For Thanksgiving I used my Christmas Duck recipe with a few modifications. 

15lb turkey
Take 2 Oranges and slice each about 6 times. Just deep enough to get through the skin and into the fruit
Place both in cleaned out cavity. 
Season turkey with Olive Oil, Salt, Pepper, and Herbes de Provence
Fill Pan with 2" of Orange Juice
Bake at 500F for 20 Min
Reduce oven to 250 and cook for 5-6 hours (To your temp. 175F for me)
Baste every 45 min with cup of fresh orange juice. After Juices accumulate in pan, use them
30 Min before completion, remove Turkey and coat skin with thin layer of honey and a touch of cinnamon
Remove when desired temp reached and sit 30 min before carving
Enjoy the juiciest turkey you've ever had. It will not taste like an orange.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Any baking people??*

I've been in a long time: not sure if I'm done yet, though.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> *Any baking people??*
> 
> I've been in a long time: not sure if I'm done yet, though.


*Gasp* You've gotta get out! Think outside the box - ah, oven. If you will.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Funny...just about to make a persimmon bread  Still have some left over from our tree...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I bake desserts and stuff! I bake stuff for Christmas, traditional Swedish baked goods. Then in the summer, pies and cakes.
> 
> Made this Rhubarb pie in June, I did most of the work myself, my mom cut up the rhubarbs (to protect my valuable fingers, you know). Swedish recipe, the pie crust is awesome:
> 
> View attachment 21963


I look forward to the day when to pm a rhubarb pie is possible.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Today, or more correctly over the course of the past three days, I made German style sourdough rye. The first two stages take advantage of wild yeasts for fermentation, while the final dough uses additional fresh yeast. I am both happy and sad to say it is irresistible!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Today, I made s'more brownies, fudge brownies with a graham cracker crust and toasted marshmallows on top. They were delicious.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Once in a while I bake my own bread.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to bake my own brown bread and occasionally add things like walnuts and cheese - it usually turned out quite flat and compact and was better for simply dunking in olive oil rather than for making sandwiches. Sadly, I got bored with the kneading process and I'm just too mean to buy a breadmaker (unless there's one on the market that miraculously cleans itself). 

Maybe I'll have another go some day for old times' sake.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Up until a few years ago, when everyone in the family was still eating dairy, I used to bake berry cakes (similar to the one shown) several times a year for birthdays.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Dufay said:


> Up until a few years ago, when everyone in the family was still eating dairy, I used to bake berry cakes (similar to the one shown) several times a year for birthdays.


What kind of cake would you use for something like that? I mean, obviously it's a sponge, but there are so many different methods for sponge with equally different results.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> What kind of cake would you use for something like that? I mean, obviously it's a sponge, but there are so many different methods for sponge with equally different results.


I used the _simple white cake_ most of the time, modified to bake with less sugar. It's soft, but technically it's not _sponge cake_. (But I think sponge cakes work well as berry cakes, too.) I forgot what exactly the recipe was -- been a while... More recently, I found a yellow cake mix at Trader Joe's which is on the sweet side (for me, not for most others) that is quite good. Since the mix had no stupid ingredients, I used it sometimes. So, yellow cake or white cake, made as soft and fluffy as possible, work well.

Recipes in books and online are way too sweet. It seems people's taste in cake has somehow been conditioned to like nauseating ultra sweet. To buy slightly sweet cake, which is best for whipped-cream berry cakes, you have to search local bakeries. Or learn to bake cakes, which is not exactly easy. Getting soft moist fluffy is difficult. Need good oven too.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I bake bread in my machine here i boycott beards in the store because there are high fructose corn syrup & bleached stuff in them.The bread gets stale fast but it is healthy compared to the store breads.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> I bake bread in my machine here i boycott beards in the store because there are high fructose corn syrup & bleached stuff in them.The bread gets stale fast but it is healthy compared to the store breads.


How do you store the bread? I would think that a large Ziploc bag would do a better job than the store wrappers (unless you worry about the plastic residue).


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Um yes yes and YES! Not to toot my own horn but I'm pretty darn good at it too.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> How do you store the bread? I would think that a large Ziploc bag would do a better job than the store wrappers (unless you worry about the plastic residue).


I have a container that the bread fits in sometimes i wrap it in plastic to keep the air from getting on it.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I bake desserts and stuff! I bake stuff for Christmas, traditional Swedish baked goods. Then in the summer, pies and cakes.
> 
> Made this Rhubarb pie in June, I did most of the work myself, my mom cut up the rhubarbs (to protect my valuable fingers, you know). Swedish recipe, the pie crust is awesome:
> 
> View attachment 21963


You just gained about a million cool points. I love traditional Swedish stuff! I've been getting into it a lot lately. Go Sweden!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Today I made Tiramisu. It is currently chilling in the fridge so that the cream sets. While the dish itself is not baked, I opted to make my own flat sponge (the type you would use to make a Swiss roll) for the layers instead of buying those dreadful lady finger biscuits.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Serious baker here! I need to get on it for christmas. Ive been slacking.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Chocolate Swiss Roll, filled with whipped cream, coated in roast mixed nut and salted caramel syrup.










It was not quite a success. Originally the syrup was intended to be a hard _croquant_, a kind of nut brittle which is hard set, then broken up and glued to the outside of the cake which has been brushed with apricot jam. Unfortunately a dodgy croquant recipe, possibly suffering from a serious misprint, messed it up quite badly, and it had to be salvaged through the super professional chef technique known as "winging it". Still, it turned out to be incredibly tasty.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Baking people huh

Isn`t that against the law.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Baking people huh
> 
> Isn`t that against the law.


Thank you for making my night.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't bake, but I do like to eat baked goods.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I used to bake. I lived in North Dakota. I bought North Dakota hard red spring wheat by the 60-pound bag at the grain elevator. Best bread wheat in the world. I started out with a hand-cranked steel-plate flour mill which made very coarse flour, then moved up to an electric stone mill, which was a big improvement, and finally an electric steel-blade mill. (Never could figure out why stone-ground flour has the reputation it does. The steel-blade mill, which I still have, makes much better flour.)

With a good flour mill, whole wheat can be milled to a fine enough consistency that you can make a good elastic dough without using any white flour. (White flour has no nutritional value, and to my mouth, it has no flavor.) 

I baked all my own bread back in the day. I don't bake any more because when I do, I eat it all. I need to be more careful of the calories now that I can no longer run 20 miles a week like I did when I was younger.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Every time I see the title of this thread, I think it says "Banking," and then I think, "Oh, wow! A thread about banking! I really want..." and then I realize it says "baking." 

I have baked. I can make a reasonable cornbread from the box (no kidding), but I have not yet succeeded in making a really good loaf of bread. However, I am slowly making progress.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

science said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread, I think it says "Banking," and then I think, "Oh, wow! A thread about banking! I really want..." and then I realize it says "baking."
> 
> I have baked. I can make a reasonable cornbread from the box (no kidding), but I have not yet succeeded in making a really good loaf of bread. However, I am slowly making progress.


You could always start a thread about banking. In a community this size I imagine you'd get some replies. 

I got my start baking bread by making pizza. The simplest pizza crust is just flour, water, and salt. Hard to go wrong once you know how much salt to use. From there progress to using yeast. Once you've got that down the world is your oyster.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I bake bread like 3 times a week you know the bread is more fresh that way but does not last to long.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

My bread lasted about five minutes. Okay, I'm exaggerating. But I ate it so fast it never had a chance to go stale or moldy. Having an entire loaf or two of fresh-baked bread in the house was like having an entire pound or two of the best chocolate truffles in the house.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll be preparing my annual Mandarin Duck for the holiday tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Chocolate Swiss Roll, filled with whipped cream, coated in roast mixed nut and salted caramel syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks yummy, would you please post the recipe (the one you did, not what was supposed to be)
I bake a lot, most often cakes and bread, but I've never done Swiss rolls, though I know its principles.
I love whipped cream so much I love all its recipes. The hard brittle nuts....wow


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a very nice apple crumble recipe that I got from a supermarket magazine years ago:

*Apple & Blackberry Crumble *(serves 4)

*675g (1& a half 1b) Bramley apples, peeled & thickly sliced
Juice of one lemon
grated rind of 1 orange
100g (4 oz) soft brown sugar
175g (6 oz) blackberries
75g (3 oz) butter
75g (3 oz) caster sugar
50g (2 oz) rolled oats
150g (5 oz) plain flour 
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1. Preheat oven to 180C gas mark 4. Grease ovenproof dish. Place apples in a pan & add the brown sugar, orange rind & lemon juice plus 50ml (2 fl oz) water.

2. Bring to the boil & cover & simmer for 6 minutes or until the apple is softened. Remove from the heat & stir in the blackberries.

3. Spoon into the prepared dish. Place the flour in a mixing bowl & rub in the butter until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. (I cheat & use an electric mixer! )

4. Stir in the caster sugar, oats & cinnamon. Sprinkle the crumble mixture over the apple & blackberry and bake in the centre of the oven for 30 to 40 minutes (sometimes less) until golden. 
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I quite often make it without the blackberry, lemon or orange - just apples is still delicious. Best of all is to eat it hot with a dollop of Cornish ice cream on top!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Lemon Delicious

(from my sister's Gas Mains Cookbook, 1960s!)

2 oz butter
2 oz flour, sifted
1/2 level teaspoon baking powder
1 pinch salt
grated zest & juice of 1 lemon
2 eggs
1/2 pint full milk


1. Cream the fat and sugar.
2. Fold in the flour, salt & baking powder. Add the zest & lemon juice.
3. Separate the eggs. Beat the yolks & add to the mixture.
4. Add the milk gradually
5. Beat the whites until stiff and fold into the mixture.
6. Pour into a well-greased dish & stand the dish in a baking tin of cold water. Bake in the preheated oven (Gas Mark 4) for one to one and a half hours. *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It doesn't seem to say how many it's for. I tried this for Tag & me in April 2010 during my *Year of Cooking*. Taggart loved it, but I found it a bit smooth, and would have preferred it to be sweeter & more lemony.

I could have achieved those goals, doubtless - but as we both put on a stone during the *Year of Cooking*, it didn't seem a good idea!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

Looks yummy /mouthwatering.


----------

